# Choked again.



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm just about ready to give up competitive shooting. I shot in the State Field Championship this past weekend and once again choked. I shot so far below my practice average that it was pathetic. This is the fifth tournament that I've shot in this year and came in 2nd in all five, in all five shooting some of my worse scores.

Shooting badly in no fun.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

You can try to hard . i know i do it all the time lol. Just [email protected] time and dont over think it. Good luck.


----------



## luv old #7 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmmm, I know I wouldn't be complaining about all 2nd place fininishes. Well, not unless they were all 1 on 1 contests anyway. I'd give it a rest if I got frustrated with those results. My priority is getting enjoyment out of the sport. If I'm not having fun, I'll do something else. Otherwise, it gets to be too much like work. Good luck! Maybe try a few extra beers. :beer:


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Some times when we come to a competition we for get to relax and shoot our good form, we try to force the shot and miss the spot by the littlest of margin. If you fill like things are not right, stop take a couple of deep breaths and work on the form and the points will ease back in there...
I have found my self trying to hard to force the shot in a field shoot because they are so long, and have to slow down and get back to form.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

luv old #7 said:


> Hmmm, I know I wouldn't be complaining about all 2nd place fininishes. Well, not unless they were all 1 on 1 contests anyway. I'd give it a rest if I got frustrated with those results. My priority is getting enjoyment out of the sport. If I'm not having fun, I'll do something else. Otherwise, *it gets to be too much like work*. Good luck! Maybe try a few extra beers. :beer:



That pretty much sums up why I quit playing golf. 

I can shoot for hours at the house and enjoy every minute of it. Go to a tournament and it becomes tense and unhappy. When people I'm shooting with ask what kind of scores I've been shooting, I change the subject. They would think I'm a liar.

I'm going to try to just forget score for the rest of this year. Both in practice and in competition.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

So now when I go to a tournament I just call it forced practice!!!!! no pressure!!!!


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

If you don't shoot up close to your practice scores, it's the mental part that's lacking. Lots of guys nowadays swear by various mental tapes or books. Learn to get in the groove mentally and you will string 20's while never thinking about a good score. Don't get down---your turn to win will come. :thumbs_up


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

With Winning in Mind...read it, keep shooting, suck it down.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Using the idea of "winning" to motivate yourself to train is a good thing. But once you step to the line in competition AND practice the only thing going through your mind should be about executing that shot. That single shot and ONLY that single shot is ALL that you can do at that moment. Train to take the first shot of the tournament and the last shot of the tournament. Visualize and feel the pressure of closing out or starting a tournament game when training.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It sounds like you are at the point where to improve your scores, you have to forget about your scores. At full draw, just hang there and admire your sight picture. Look for enjoyment in the feeling of shooting a good shot. If it goes in, great. If not, forget it. You'll have more fun shooting tournements this way.

Sounds easy, but I know that it's not. If it were, we would all be coming in 1st place.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> Using the idea of "winning" to motivate yourself to train is a good thing. But once you step to the line in competition AND practice the only thing going through your mind should be about executing that shot. That single shot and ONLY that single shot is ALL that you can do at that moment. Train to take the first shot of the tournament and the last shot of the tournament. Visualize and feel the pressure of closing out or starting a tournament game when training.



EXACTLY. Nothing more nothing less. I know it's easier said then done. But it really is the key to shooting the same scores.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I think my problem is shoot with other people. Shooting here at the house in total solitude, my bad scores are better than my good scores when shooting with others. It seems to be slowly getting better as I shoot more with other people. I wish I had other shooters close by to practice with.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unfortunately shooting by oneself usually results in lower scores in competition. The one good thing about archery is no pressure is really involved unless you are shooting for big money ie Vegas,etc. State shoots and regular weekend shoots for amateurs should be without pressure. You are not winning anything anyway. Maybe a side bet for food but that is all. Achery should be seen as a day out with friends. 
Let me guess you are somewhat young, type A personallity. Somewhat new to the sport and like the idea of people looking up to you. This is not a to be crucile just an observation. Worry more about what others think of you. If this is the case you gotta let it go. Simply nobody really cares. This comes with age and wisdom. Have fun. remember not to take this stuff to seriously..no one gets out alive. 
*Like I said earlier this is not a snide remark. Im not digging into you sides but making an observation. * FROM SOMEONE THAT LIVED IT. ;-)


----------

